# Win 2000 und IE7



## Peter Klein (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Laut Microsoft läuft der IE 7 ja nicht unter Win 2000.
Es würde natürlich gehen, indem man einen virtuellen PC aufsetzt.

Aber meine Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit den IE7 unter Win2000 zum laufen zu bekommen, zur Not auch in ner virtuellen Maschine, ohne ein OS laufen zu lassen in dieser?

Peter


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Juni 2007)

Ich hab mir eine Standaloneversion von IE7 gebastelt (weilich ihn nicht installieren möchte).
Eventuell ist die auch unter Windows 2000 Lauffähig.
Setz aber vorher einen Wiederherstellungspunkt, weil das Ding trotzdem in der Registry rumpfuschen möchte. Und einige Einstellungen vom IE6 verloren gehen können, und sich IE7 als Standartbrowser einträgt. (Bookmarks usw bleiben natürlich erhalten)

Für Schäden am Computer, oder körperliche und geistige Schäden des Benutzers übernehme ich keine Haftung. Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr 

Eventuell findez sich auch im Internet eine Standaloneversion die etwas besser läuft als meine selbstgemachte.

http://download.yousendit.com/90FA68BA315B74CE
Entpacken wohin man will, und die iexplorer.exe starten.


----------

